# Double Safety Mason Jar



## waskey (Sep 1, 2012)

I dug this one up and I am looking for some information on it. It is embossed Double Safety on the front and embossed Smalley Kivlan, & Onthank-Boston Mass. on the base. This is a clear quart. What does the redbook list this one as?


----------



## botlguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Just to keep things correct, this is not a MASON jar, Mason jars have screw thread closures. This is an old style Lightning type closure that has a glass lid & wire bail. It will be # 816 through 823 with the differences in spelling errors and such. They are not particularly valuable in the quart size which yours appears to be, probaby $5 - $10 on a good day if complete.


----------

